# Sala de Grados



## féebleue

În universităţile spaniole, *Sala de Grados* este o sală (mai mică decât un amfiteatru, există şi varianta mai mare *Salón de Grados*) în care se susţin teze de doctorat, conferinţe, seminare, congrese etc. În engleză înţeleg că se spune *graduation hall*. Avem în română vreun echivalent ? Mă gândeam la "sală de şedinţe" (dar în spaniolă există şi _sala de juntas_), sau, în ultimă instanţă, "sală de festivităţi", deşi există _Salón de Actos_.

În contextul meu, în respectiva sală se ţine un seminar.


----------



## pro_niger

Cred că cea mai potrivită expresie pentru ceea ce te interesează pe tine ar fi: sală de conferinţe – asta ar fi cea mai apropiată traducere pentru această expresie. Nu cred că există o expresie echivalentă în limba română care să însemne 100% ceea ce cauţi tu.

Toate bune
Aurel


----------



## misadro

Încăperile ar fi: _sală de seminar, sala de curs _(mai mare)_, catedră_ (care are una sau mai multe încăperi),_amfiteatru_, _aulă_.
Doctoratele se susţin la _catedră_, în încăperea principală, de intrare. 
Conferinţele şi festivităţile se ţin în _aulă _sau în _amfiteatre_, dacă unviersitatea nu are _aulă_. 
_Sală de conferinţe, sală de şedinte, sală de festivităţi, _într-o universitate, nu ştiu care ar fi.


----------



## pro_niger

Deci doamna mea, nu stiu exact daca aveţi vreo legătură cu mediul universitar românesc, dar eu am, deci vorbesc în cunoştinţă de cauză. Catedra este de obicei locul unde se susţine o primă fază a doctoratului şi anume “Prezentarea tezei în catedră”, catedra însăşi fiind ca un “birou” ca sa ma exprim mai laic în care sunt grupaţi toţi profesorii unei anumite specialităţi. Există şi departamente, dar pentru asta nu cred ca trebuie să dau o explicaţie. Conferinţele şi festivităţile la nivel de Universitate este drept că se ţin în Aulă sau în săli de conferinţă dacă Universitatea este dotată cu aşa ceva. Ca să mă fac mai bine înţeles, o masă rotundă la care participă 12 oameni este impropriu să fie ţinută într-o aulă de N sute de locuri, nu credeţi? ... Acum, având în vedere contextul care mi-a scăpat în primă instanţă (mea culpa), cred că se poate liniştit folosi construcţia “sală de seminar”.


----------

